# Lazy to wear makeup 4 work everyday.



## macface (May 28, 2007)

As much I love makeup I feel lazy every morning to put it on.I was wondering does anybody feel like me in the morning?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.Some of my friends  take their  makeup  to work  and  put it  on in  lunch  time.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (May 28, 2007)

Some days i'm too lazy to put it on for work. i love it too, but when ya wake up late and your tired, sometimes ya daon't wanna have to do makeup! or i'll do my lazy makeup routine- powder allover my face, black smudgey eyeliner, and mascara. takes like 5 minutes and i don't scare anyone... hopefully!


----------



## TIERAsta (May 28, 2007)

i have many of those days, especially cause i like to hit the snooze button or watch re-runs until like 5 minutes before i have to leave the house!!  thank goodness i work at a newspaper where no one sees us!!  but i have a similar lazy look like blueyedlady87... blot powder all over, eyebrows, eyeliner, and some gloss.  if i'm wearing my glasses to work, i might stay away from mascara... that can get a little messy!!

but i have to admit, i feel better when i look better!!  but then again, who doesn't!!


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 29, 2007)

I do what I feel like when it comes to makeup. Some days, a little more sleep or doing some other task is more important than putting on some makeup.


----------



## Ms. Z (May 29, 2007)

Definately.  I am usually running late and I feel to tired to bother. 
I do carry the mu w/me and if my eyes are open by the time I get on the train, I put it on (I am never finished by the time I have to get off).


----------



## Taj (May 29, 2007)

I start work early ahead of my other collegues, and I keep a whole bunch of makeup at my work place, which means I can do my MU at my office !


----------



## Katura (May 29, 2007)

I feel like that alot...but I know I'll be uncomforatable going out without just a lil foundation and mascara on at least..


----------



## MisStarrlight (May 29, 2007)

I would probably not ever wear makeup to work-If I wouldn't get fired for it.

But on my days off-even if I go out, I refuse to wear a ton of makeup (green photofinish, concealer, MSF natural or Studio Tech, eyeliner, mascara & eyebrows)


----------



## rosquared (May 29, 2007)

that was me this morning.  i just put on a dusting of mineral makeup and some fluidline.

oh and my hg vgv lipstick in the car.


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 29, 2007)

When I feel too lazy to put on makeup which is really rare because I really love applying it, I just wear concealer for my dark circles, powder, blush, lipbalm and mascara.


----------



## yummy411 (May 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_Definately. I am usually running late and I feel to tired to bother. 
I do carry the mu w/me and if my eyes are open by the time I get on the train, I put it on (I am never finished by the time I have to get off). _

 

i usually carry around my makeup (a artists mini traveling source). it makes my purse 10lbs heavier! i don't use it as much as i carry it.  on my down days i play in it...or days that i'm going "to lunch" i try to do a 5 min. routine:blush, mascara and gloss.


----------



## giz2000 (May 29, 2007)

I actually only wear full makeup to go to work!  Other than that, I wear very little on a daily basis (just lip balm, concealer and mascara)


----------



## pinkbutterflies (May 30, 2007)

I'm more lazy about wearing make-up to going to school, especially if I only have a few hours of class and I know all the people in my class anyway!

Ever since I started my new job I've been paying more attention to make-up because I wear the same outfit every single day (a suit) which gets really boring so the only variety I get is in my make-up, lol.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 18, 2008)

I love doing my makeup for work.. its just giving myself enough time to do what I want instead of a natural look everyday.
Depending on what type of job you have just a little bit a makeup can give you that polished / put together look.


----------



## Willa (Sep 18, 2008)

I'd love doing so, but my vanitée is in my bedroom and my man doesnt wake up until 8h30 and I'm gone at 7h. 

I can't really put on my makeup in the bathroom, not enought lights

Hate that


----------



## glamdoll (Sep 19, 2008)

I like doing my makeup for work. But on my days off you wouldnt believe i work in cosmetics! lol all I do is moisturizer w/ spf, lip conditioner and curl my lashes. NO mascara! No eyeliner! no blush! because I hate having to take it off at night lol.

If I am going somewhere On my days off, no eye makeup just lightblush and red lips! hehe


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 19, 2008)

I definitely don't feel like wearing make up everyday. I wish I did. 

I have decent skin so a lot times some gloss and mascara will do.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Sep 19, 2008)

sleeping ALWAYS trumps makeup lol... I just put makeup on at lunch  IF I feel like it. I love my sleep more than anything! Even more than MAC lol


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Sep 19, 2008)

I had one of those days today!  I mixed some foundation in with some strobe cream and threw on a few coats of mascara and that was it!  5 mins only and I felt good!!!


----------



## kittykit (Sep 19, 2008)

I've one of those days too. I'll just put on some foundation, blushes, mascara and lipgloss.


----------



## user79 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm like this on most days. I work at an office and I really don't like my job anymore, so I don't put much effort into my appearance anymore, lol. Can't be bothered, most of the people here bloody annoy me anyway. Why bother?

I have a small makeup bag at work, which I sometimes use to apply sometime mid-morning, but it never goes beyond studio fix powder, blush, sometimes mascara and a bit of lipgloss.


----------



## aimee (Sep 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I'm like this on most days. I work at an office and I really don't like my job anymore, so I don't put much effort into my appearance anymore, lol. Can't be bothered, most of the people here bloody annoy me anyway. Why bother?_

 
i work at an office too and its exactly the same....the people annoy me and i really have to find another job


----------



## User93 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh thats totally me, Im embarassed to admit, but when i gotta be at college at 8-45 and spend 1 hour getting there, i totally prefer 20 extra minutes of sleep to make-up. And sometimes I just feel too lazy for that...


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 19, 2008)

Thats me most of the time, I force myself to do it anyway!


----------



## mrsabc (Sep 19, 2008)

Yeah I'm like this most of the time. I'm so not a morning person. What helps is taking my makeup with me and doing it at work. I work about 30 miles from my house so I'm always at work about 30 minutes early for fear of traffic so I just do it (sometimes) when i get there and I do feel better about myself with it. If I wear my glasses I do a funky lip and extra blush and a eyeliner only. Too cute and really simple.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 19, 2008)

I feel like that ALL the time; which is really a problem, because I work in cosmetics, and putting on makeup is a part of my required dress for work.  I think I get overwhelmed with all of the product I have to choose from, and it becomes mundane to me to HAVE to put makeup on all the time; I'm not putting it on for me anymore like I was before I started working in cosmetics.  It's a little rut I've fallen into.  I say as long as you're taking good care of your skin, it's okay to go without makeup for a little while (unless you work in makeup, in which case...find a way to get over it lol)


----------



## QueenEmB (Sep 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I'd love doing so, but my vanitée is in my bedroom and my man doesnt wake up until 8h30 and I'm gone at 7h. 

I can't really put on my makeup in the bathroom, not enought lights

Hate that




_

 
me too - but i take what I need into the living room and do it by the window


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 19, 2008)

Hell yeah.

Blush, mascara, ans chapstick is really all I wear to school.
I think sometimes it actually looks better when girls wear their lazy, fast makeup. It shows more of their natural beauty... if that makes any sense.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 20, 2008)

Well that, and it's too damn hot down here to be putting on a full face. So glad to see fall making it's way back.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm like this every morning, but I take it to wirk with me and put it on when I get there. I'm definitly not a morning person.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 22, 2008)

I usually do a full makeup face for work, i just tone down my e/s colors. I work in an office full of men and they don't really care or comment on it so I just do what i want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some times though, I do need more sleep in the morning. In which case I just do mascara, brown pencil liner, blush and leave the house. I haven't yet done my makeup at work ever...


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 24, 2008)

I do my foundation, blush, mascara and carmex.


----------



## ktdetails (Sep 25, 2008)

Lazy doesn't even factor into it.  I HAVE to do my makeup to look professional.  My complexion is naturally horrible.  In work situations - how you look makes a difference in how people perceive/treat you and whether they refer you for the next project.  So I want my make up done... I like how much better I feel about my appearance after I've used an spf primer, concealed my redness and evened out my ruddy complexion, filled in my brows, lined my eyes and coated my lashes, and thrown on some blush - I apply it to look very natural... (since my real natural - is not cutting it for work) I do tend to neglect my lips... I figure it's just going to wear off when I drink or eat and I generally can not check myself in a mirror for hours - so I let that step go - except for spf lip balm if I'm outside.  I enjoy putting makeup on... I don't enjoy having to wash it off every night for fears of acne!!!  I LOVE LOVE LOVE makeup and if it's between sleep and makeup - I'm late.  ha!


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 25, 2008)

im a brow pencil,bronzer,blush,mascara,lipglass girl on most days.it takes me 5mins at the most and im out.

i just have to have my hair + brows perfect and im okay
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol


----------



## pilletje (Sep 25, 2008)

UHHHHHHHHHh 
NO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I use to be to lazy to put my make up on in the morning!!Most of the time i will put it on in the bus! cos i need my sleep  
But now i will just wake up earlier to put it on!! i just enjoy to put it on without hurry!! but most of the time i am still not be able to finish it  cos i am to slow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i have to do a lot of work!!! " base,foundation,highlight, blush, contouring, brows,eyeliner, eyeshadow,lipgloss and mascara! PFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!  
And the funny thing is i like things to look natural, so when i am finish and look in the mirror, sometimes I will get frustrating cos it looks like i havent put any make up on but in fact I woke up 1 hour earlier on purpose to make this "natural" face!! hahahahaha BUT it does makes me look awake and beautiful !!!

someone wise once told me: *there aint no UGLY woman in the world only LAZy woman!!*

I am totally agree with this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



every girl can look beautiful, you just have to work on it and make some afford 

X 
Pilletje


----------



## pilletje (Sep 25, 2008)

UHHHHHHHHHh 
NO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I use to be to lazy to put my make up on in the morning!!Most of the time i will put it on in the bus! cos i need my sleep  
But now i will just wake up earlier to put it on!! i just enjoy to put it on without hurry!! but most of the time i am still not be able to finish it  cos i am to slow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i have to do a lot of work!!! " base,foundation,highlight, blush, contouring, brows,eyeliner, eyeshadow,lipgloss and mascara! PFFFFFFFFFFFF!!! 
And the funny thing is i like things to look natural, so when i am finish and look in the mirror, sometimes I will get frustrating cos it looks like i havent put any make up on but in fact I woke up 1 hour earlier on purpose to make this "natural" face!! hahahahaha BUT it does makes me look awake and beautiful !!!

someone wise once told me: *there aint no UGLY woman in the world only LAZy woman!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

I am totally agree with this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



every girl can look beautiful, you just have to work on it and make some effort 

X 
Pilletje


----------



## masad (Sep 25, 2008)

i am always like this..i hate doing makeup in morning , i would rather sleep!!
i wash my face an tah dah 
nuthing whatsoever, no powder no gloss no liner ..
thankgod, i have rosy cheeks and pink lips, looks like i am wearing makeup :-D


----------



## romi79_2008 (Sep 25, 2008)

No one said anything about the kids, since I have them everything is on the rush and they are a huge factor in wearing or not make-up


----------



## melliquor (Sep 25, 2008)

I have been feeling really lazy the last few weeks.  I love makeup but just can't be bothered to do it in the morning.  I usually put on ricepaper, liner in waterline and mascara, and a little blush.  It takes me about 10 min for that.  I am really slow at doing my makeup.


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 25, 2008)

I go out in full face and false eyelashes everyday because I always have my business cards on me and whenever someone goes "oh I really like your _____"  I hand them a card.  I'm like a walking advertisement!  If it weren't for that I wouldn't wear makeup to school/work (I'm a tutor in the Student Center).


----------



## glamdoll (Sep 25, 2008)

For work I take my time doing my makeup so bout and hour fifteen! lol I do:
-moisturizer
-primer
-foundation
-powder
concealor
-contour
-blush
-highlight

eyes:
-UDPP
-Shadestick
-4 to 5 shadows!
-liner
-Mascara

Lips:
-conditioner
-primer
-liner
-lipstick
-lipgloss

yuuup lol thats why I don't do it if I don't work! If I am doing a bright lip and simple eyes its only like 20 mins. I also don't do lashes. lol

just thinking about it makes me lazy right now. But I love doing it on other people


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 25, 2008)

I usually do my routine in 2 steps..

at home when i get out of the shower:
-moisturizer
-foundation
-powder
-blush
-painterly paint pot on the lids
-a wash of neutral e/s or pgmt

then right before i go into work if i have a few minutes, i park my car around the corner and do the rest of my eye makeup, haha..  its definitely a time saver! if i'm running late, i just take it in the bathroom when i get here and do it then.  Or if I'm feeling too lazy I'll just put on mascara and be done with it!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Sep 25, 2008)

I def love my sleep over getting up early to do makeup...that's what bf driving me to work is for, lol.  I do my face (foundation, concealer, eyebrows, concealer on browbone, blush) in the car and at my desk after checking emails I do my eyes (2 color smokey eye, brown liner, mascara).  It makes me feel better about my day when I wear my makeup, I love the steps of application, and I hate those "are you sick/sleepy/ok?" questions I get when I don't wear anything, lol


----------



## n_c (Sep 25, 2008)

Foundation, brow highlight, mascara, blush...thats it. I do my lipgloss in the car. I save my full face mu for weekends.


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pretebrowneyes* 

 
_It makes me feel better about my day when I wear my makeup, I love the steps of application, and I hate those "are you sick/sleepy/ok?" questions I get when I don't wear anything, lol_

 
ITA!  When people say I look tired I'm like say what you really mean--I look like crap!


----------



## pinkstar (Sep 28, 2008)

Omg, this thread was made for me lol.

It's funny, because I am very high-maintenance, but I am SO lazy nowadays to do my makeup for work or school. I WILL do my hair (and it always looks really good) but my "face" usually consists of a little foundation, powder & blush. Talk about lazy.

I used to get soooo done up for highschool and work, but now..I couldn't be bothered.


----------



## nunu (Sep 28, 2008)

Days when i have classes (everyday) I wear make up, to be honest the only thing that excites me about getting out of bed is putting make up on, i love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No problem for me!


----------



## Kitface (Oct 3, 2008)

That is so me. I'm still in school but I barely have enough time to brush my teeth etc in the morning, let alone do my makeup. Hahaha. I guess that would change if the people in my class weren't like 10 years older than me.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 3, 2008)

Ha ha, 

I don't wear makeup to work either... It's just too much for me on a morning... The other ladies here are always asking me why don't I, cuz they do it plus get the kids ready and take them to school...

Ummm, I'm still used to sleeping in as long as possible, then showering and running out the house... I've not settled into the real world yet. Maybe in 5 yrs or so, lol!


----------



## xoleaxo (Oct 3, 2008)

i know what you mean.. most every morning i'm running late for class and i don't wanna bother with makeup.  i usually just put on some foundation, blush, mascara and then do my brows.  lipgloss can be done in the car 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i can get all this done in like 5 mins, whereas if i'm doing eye makeup it takes me like 20!


----------

